# Daemon Primarchs



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Here are some rules for the Daemon Primarchs. I think these are made by GW but I'm not sure if they official or not. You could still have a fun Skirmish battle with them though. Another bad point is that their rules are linked to the old codex which makes them quite annoying to use. But still here they are:

_These special characters can be used in a Daemon World or Chaos Space Marine army._

Although few beings could be more different in personality, the * Daemon Primarchs *have several traits in common:

• *Aspect:* All Daemon Primarchs have iron-hard skin (counts as Daemonic Armour) and have a Greater Daemonic Essence (4+ Invulnerable Save). The weapons carried by the Primarchs are never considered Daemon Weapons, without regard to their individual rules.

• *Independent Character:* A Daemon Primarch follows all of the rules concerning Independent Characters in the 40k rulebook except for being shot at. Unless accompanied by a daemon retinue of Monstrous Creatures, it is always possible to target him even if he has joined a unit or is within 6” of another viable target. Line of sight and other targeting restrictions still apply.

• *Monstrous:* Daemon Primarchs are Monstrous Creatures. They ignore armour saves in close combat and roll 2D6 + their strength versus vehicle armour values for any close combat attacks they make. They have the Feel No Pain special rule as long as the attack has a strength of 6 or less (all other restrictions apply).

• *Fearsome:* Daemon Primarchs have Daemonic Visage, instilling on their opponents a -2 modifier to Leadership as if they were Greater Daemons. Fighting a Daemon Primarch in close combat is so intimidating that cover doesn’t help as much as it should. All Daemon Primarchs count as if they have Frag Grenades.

• *Fearless:* The ultimate gift of a chaos god is to make a champion into an immortal daemon. Death holds no meaning to him, as at is only temporary. Daemon Primarchs are considered Fearless, they will never fall back, cannot be pinned, and are assumed to pass any leadership-based test that they is forced to make.

• *Primarch Wings:* The wings gifted by their patrons allow the Primarchs to move with Daemonic Flight. Due to their bulk, they never have to make a test when landing in difficult terrain. They may enter the board using the Deep Strike special rule if it is in effect and, if unattended by a retinue, may make Hit and Run attacks, as a Primarch may pick-and-choose his opponents in close combat. Note that *Magnus*,* Lorgar*, and *Angron* still may Deep Strike if accompanied by their retinue, although *Fulgrim* may not (even if all models are in Terminator Armour or have Daemonic Flight). *Mortarion*’s Nurglings do not count as a retinue for these purposes. *Perturabo* does not have Primarch Wings, and uses his teleporter instead.

• *Daemonic Mastery:* A Daemon Primarch with the Daemonic Mastery gift rules over the world on which the battle is taking place, and is able to re-make it on a whim. If on a foreign planet outside of the Eye of Terror, the master has obviously managed to achieve some sort of intimate connection with the landscape, perhaps through the erection of a towering icon praising the daemon god he worships or through the ritual sacrifice of innocent souls. At the start of the Chaos player’s turn, before movement or Reserve rolls, the Daemonic Master may move one terrain feature completely within 48” of himself D6” in any direction. The feature retains its orientation and will not damage or move any models, friendly or otherwise, due to its movement; although, they may be forced to take a Difficult and/or Dangerous Terrain test in their next turn. The terrain feature is moved out from under the models, even if it is a building or would otherwise seem impossible! If this movement causes a change in elevation, simply place the models directly below (or above, owning player’s choice) their original position. On a distance roll of 6”, the terrain feature may be removed from the table completely. This is not a psychic power, but more of an innate connection to the landscape, and may not be nullified in any way. Daemonic Mastery grants the army a Strategy Rating of 3.


*Angron*

_Angron was one of the super-human Space Marine Primarchs created by the Emperor of mankind in an effort to battle against the tide of Chaos. From Angron’s genetic material the Emperor created the World Eaters Space Marines. Angron fought innumerable campaigns alongside Horus and deeply respected his ability as a great military tactician and his sense of honor and pride as a warrior.

Angron was the first Primarch to join Horus in revolt against the Emperor, for Angron knew Horus as a brother and supported the Warmaster in demanding a new order of discipline and martial virtue as the only way to save mankind from destruction. Once the rebellion turned into full-scale civil war Angron and the World Eaters were drawn into bloodier and bloodier conflicts. He realized too late that instead of saving the Imperium they were destroying it, but his pride prevented him withdrawing from the war and his good intentions became his downfall as he was drawn into the embrace of Chaos.

The World Eaters has always been the most savage and warlike Space Marines and Angron led them in the worship of Khorne, god of war and bloodshed. Though Angron’s loyalty to the Imperium was once exemplary, Khorne appealed to his honor and martial pride more than the Emperor ever could. As a Champion of Khorne Angron led the World Eaters through some of the greatest and bloodiest battles of the Horus Heresy, including the assault on the Imperial palace. When the heresy failed and Horus was slain, Angron and his World Eaters battled halfway across the galaxy to reach the Eye of Terror and the Daemon World Khorne had prepared for them.

Khorne has wrought many changes in Angron during the Primarch’s service. Angron is now a hulking, muscular giant with skin the color of spilt blood. His face is a bestial and fang filled, his eyes milky white without iris or pupil. Angron fights with a mighty Chaos blade of black glowing iron etched with runes of doom and destruction. His voice is a mighty storm and mortals quail at his approach._

*ANGRON, DAEMON PRIMARCH OF THE WORLD EATERS*

Points 750
WS 9
BS 0
S 10
T 8
W 7 
I 6
A 6
Ld 10
Save 2+/4+

Angron is the Primarch of the Chaos Space Marine Legion known as the World Eaters. He only ventures away from his Daemon World once every few centuries. He should only be included in a Daemon World Army under the most extreme circumstances, in games with army totals in excess of 3000 points. Angron is a HQ choice, and must be taken exactly as detailed below. He may not be given any additional equipment from the Armory.

*Wargear:* 

Angron has been highly rewarded by his patron, Khorne. He comes to the battle wearing a Collar of Khorne, and wielding Angron’s Sword. He has a Barbed Tail. He has the gifts of Feel No Pain and Rage of Khorne. 

In a Daemon World army Angron has Daemonic Mastery

*Daemon Primarch:* Angron counts as a Daemon Prince and as having the Mark of Khorne, although he does not suffer from Blood Frenzy. As Primarch of the World Eaters, the 0-1 limits for Elite choices and Chaos Space Marine vehicles do not apply to any army led by Angron, although normal army composition rules apply. All models must have the Mark of Khorne or be ineligible for any Marks. Vehicles must be aligned with Khorne, although they do not have to be Demonically Possessed. Any army led by Angron is considered to be a World Eaters army, with favored unit benefits as described in the Book of Khorne. Angron and his retinue count as one HQ choice. If accompanied by a retinue, no additional Greater Daemons may be taken in Angron’s army although Daemon Prince choice is restored (Angron and his retinue effectively take the place of the 0+ Greater Daemon entry).

*SPECIAL RULES*

*Angron’s Chosen:* As a Daemon Primarch, Angron is entitled to a retinue of Khorne’s finest warriors. He may be accompanied into combat by a unit of Bloodthirsters. One Bloodthirster may be taken for every full 1500 points in the Daemon World army. One Bloodthirster in the retinue may be upgraded to be a Daemonic Commander. The entire retinue may be kept in Reserve per the Realm of Chaos special rule. The retinue forms a single unit, and therefore none of the models may be singled out by enemy shooting. 2
Angron’s Sword: Khorne has gifted his champion with a massive black runesword, with a blade nearly 8 meters long! It functions like an Axe of Khorne, so all attacks that roll a 6 to hit generate another attack. Such is the intensity of his blows that any hits that penetrate vehicle armor use the Ordinance table to resolve damage, unless specified otherwise (always glancing, etc.).

*Barbed Tail:* Angron has a large, broad, spiny tail. It functions as an additional close combat weapon. Alternately, he can use it to clear the area around him when things are getting too tight. Instead of attacking with his sword he swings his tail around and every model in his Danger Zone that is an eligible close combat opponent takes a single S6 hit on a D6 roll of 3+. Wounds are resolved as normal.

*Angron’s Roar:* During the shooting phase instead of shooting a weapon, the Daemon Primarch may single-out a single enemy unit, model, or even Independent Character any where on the board. Angron then bellows, a deafening roar filling the ears and minds of the target with the terror of Khorne’s wrath. The target must immediately test to avoid being Pinned. If failed, the target may choose to Fall Back instead. If passed, Angron’s intimidation still throws his foe off balance, allowing him to hit the opponent on a 3+ in close combat.

*Primarch:* The presence of a Daemon Primarch on the battlefield is an inspiring sight to all of Khorne’s warriors. Angron counts as if he has The Banner of Rage. He is also a Living Icon for the chaos god Khorne.

*Mortarion*

_During the Horus Heresy the Death Guard Space Marines joined the rebel Warmaster Horus and took part in many battles against forces loyal to the Emperor. Mortarion, Primarch of the Death Guard, turned to the worship of Nurgle, Lord of Decay, after the entire Legion became trapped in the warp and was ravaged by plague. Mortarion’s fevered ravings were answered by Nurgle who saved the Death Guard and made Mortarion his Champion. Subsequently Mortarion led his Space Marines on a merry dance of destruction over a score of planets. Following the death of Horus and the effective end of the Heresy, Mortarion fled with the rotting remnants of his Space Marines into the Eye of Terror. There he received Nurgle’s ultimate reward and ruled the Plague Planet as the Daemon Prince Mortarion.
Mortarion is a cowled, skeletal figure wrapped in tattered robes which flap in an ethereal, pestilent breeze. He bears a daemon-etched scythe to reap the souls of the living._

*MORTARION, DAEMON PRIMARCH OF THE DEATH GUARD*

Points 650
WS 6
BS 6
S 7
T 9
W 6
I 5 
A 5 
Ld 10
Save 2+/4+

Mortarion is the Primarch of the Chaos Space Marine Legion known as the Death Guard. He only ventures away from his Daemon World once every few centuries. He should only be included in a Daemon World Army under the most extreme circumstances, in games with army totals in excess of 3000 points. Mortarion is a HQ choice, and must be taken exactly as detailed below. He may not be given any additional equipment from the Armory.

*Wargear:* Nurgle favors Mortarion as his champion. He wields the Death Scythe and is infested with a Nurgling Swarm and the Plague Rot. He has a gigantic Skeletal Frame. 

In a Daemon World army Mortarion has Daemonic Mastery.


*Sorcerer: *Mortarion is an expert of the application of death and decay, and uses sorcery to further that end. He has the psychic powers Plague Wind and The Touch of Death (see below) and all five Nurglish Minor Psychic Powers. He automatically passes all psychic tests.

*Daemon Primarch:* Mortarion counts as a Daemon Prince and has the Mark of Nurgle. As Primarch of the Death Guard, the 0-1 limits for Elite choices and Chaos Space Marine Vehicles do not apply to any army led by Mortarion, although normal army composition rules apply. All models must have the Mark of Nurgle or be ineligible for any Marks. Vehicles must be aligned with Nurgle, although they do not have to be Demonically Possessed. Any army led by Mortarion is considered to be a Death Guard army, with favored unit benefits as described in the Book of Nurgle. Up to two additional HQ choices in an army led by Mortarion may be either Greater Daemons or Daemon Princes (the 0-1 limit on Daemon Princes is removed, and Mortarion himself does not take up a choice on the Force Organization chart). Up to one Great Unclean One in Mortarion’s army may be upgraded to a Daemonic Commander.

*SPECIAL RULES*

*Death Scythe: *The gigantic rusted and decaying scythe carried by Mortarion functions as both a Manreaper and a Plague Sword (see Codex: Chaos Space Marines).

*Nurgling Swarm:* Mortarion is infested with a veritable horde of Nurglings, with 3 to 10 swarm bases forming a unit with him (at the normal cost). They crawl all over his skeletal body and underneath his cloak. The Nurglings follow along with their master, and may move as he does. Although the Nurglings may be targeted as normal, any shot directed at Mortarion is just as likely to hit a tiny daemon. Any successful hit targeted at the Primarch hits one of the Nurgling bases instead on a D6 roll of 4 or more. This rule only applies while there are any Nurgling bases alive and to shooting attacks, as the Nurglings will fight as normal in close combat. Mortarion’s army may take Nurglings as compulsory Troop choices.

*Plague Rot:* The Nurgle’s Rot exuded by Mortarion and the swarms of flies that he leaves in his wake has a range of 12”, and causes a wound on a 5+. Invulnerable saves may be taken, but not armour or cover saves.

*Plague Wind:* This psychic power is used in the shooting phase instead of shooting another weapon. Place one Flame Template so that any part of it is touching Mortarion’s base, and then place a second Flame Template such that any part of it is touching the first template. Any model touched by either template suffers a wound on a 4+ as if affected by Wind of Chaos.

*The Touch of Death:* Instead of making normal close combat attacks, Mortarion may apply The Touch of Death. He slowly reaches out and places his skeletal hand on his victim. Upon contact, the sum total of Papa Nurgle’s maladies flow into the victim’s body, turning it into a rotted carcass in a matter of seconds. Mortarion may use this psychic power in the assault phase as a single close combat attack at Initiative 1. If the hit is successful, the victim suffers a S10 hit with no saves allowed (including Invulnerable Saves). A to-wound roll of ‘6’ causes the victim to be killed outright. Any vehicle hit by The Touch of Death is penetrated automatically with damage results calculated using the Ordinance Penetrating Hits table as the diseases rot the structure, infect the fuel supply, and degrade the stored ammunition.

*Skeletal Frame:* Mortarion is a huge walking skeleton, any flesh long ago having rotted away, and he covers himself with a filthy and diseased hooded cloak. The bones of his skeleton have hardened to a supernatural firmness, however, and his sponsor Nurgle has gifted him with a large pair of enchanted, skinless wings. Mortarion and his Nurgling Swarm may enter the field using the Deep Strike rules if they are in effect. Both Mortarion and his Nurglings may make Hit and Run attacks, as a Primarch may pick-and-choose his opponents in close combat.

*Primarch: *The presence of a Daemon Primarch on the battlefield is an inspiring sight to all of Nurgle’s warriors. Mortarion counts as if he has The Plague Banner. He is also a Living Icon for the chaos god Nurgle

*Fulgrim*

_The Emperor’s Children Space Marine Legion was dispatched to pacify the rebel Warmaster Horus at the start of the Heresy, before the Emperor knew the full scale of Horus’ abomination. At first Fulgrim, Primarch of the Emperor’s Children, tried to negotiate with the Warmaster and dissuade him from his rebellion. While they parleyed Fulgrim was corrupted by the Warmaster. A tendril of power from the Chaos God Slaanesh insinuated itself in to Fulgrim’s mind and began to slowly bend him to the will of the Lord of Pleasure. Fulgrim resisted staunchly at first but little by little his fortitude was eroded away as his enhanced senses were stimulated beyond endurance and whispered promises awoke unspoken desires. Eventually Fulgrim’s mighty will was broken and he joined Horus, surrendering to the hedonistic pleasures of Slaanesh. As Fulgrim delved deeper into depravity the Emperor’s Children followed him into heresy.

In the was against the Imperium Fulgrim led the Emperor’s Children in an orgy of destruction against the undefended civilian populations of a dozen systems, slaughtering and enslaving millions in pursuit of their pleasures. When the Warmaster was slain by the Emperor Fulgrim fled to the Eye of Terror with the remaining Emperor’s Children.

Centuries of worship have changed Fulgrim beyond all recognition. Serpent bodied and many armed, Fulgrim has been twisted into a monstrous daemonic creature. Despite his monstrous appearance, Fulgrim radiates a strange beauty and physical attraction, captivating and colored soporific musk billow around Fulgrim wherever he goes, weakening the will and awakening disturbing desires in those who breathe the heady musk._

*FULGRIM, DAEMON PRIMARCH OF THE EMPEROR’S CHILDREN*

Points 725
WS 10
BS 6
S 8
T 8
W 5
I 6
A 6+3
Ld 10
Save 2+/4+

Fulgrim is the Primarch of the Chaos Space Marine Legion known as the Emperor’s Children. He only ventures away from his Daemon World once every few centuries. He should only be included in a Daemon World Army under the most extreme circumstances, in games with army totals in excess of 3000 points. Fulgrim is a HQ choice, and must be taken exactly as detailed below. He may not be given any additional equipment from the Armory.

*Wargear:* His patron, Slaanesh, has deliciously rewarded Fulgrim. He brandishes a Lash of Agony and the Many Swords of Fulgrim, and injects himself with Combat Drugs. He exudes Soporific Musk and the Allure of Fulgrim. He has a Serpentine Body. 

In a Daemon World army Fulgrim has Daemonic Mastery.

*Sorcerer: * Fulgrim is a master sorcerer with a direct connection to the Warp. He has the psychic power Gift of Chaos and all five Slaaneshi Minor Psychic Powers. He automatically passes all psychic tests.
Daemon Primarch: Fulgrim counts as a Daemon Prince and has the Mark of Slaanesh. As Primarch of the Emperor’s Children, the 0-1 limits for Elite choices and Chaos Space Marine Vehicles do not apply to any army led by Fulgrim, although normal army composition rules apply. He may also choose Chaos Space Marine Havocs as a Heavy Support Choice. All models must have the Mark of Slaanesh or be ineligible for any Marks. Vehicles must be aligned with Slaanesh, although they do not have to be Demonically 

*Possessed:* Any army led by Fulgrim is considered to be an Emperor’s Children army, with favored unit benefits as described in the Book of Slaanesh. Fulgrim and his retinue count as a single HQ choice. Up to one Keeper of Secrets in Fulgrim’s army may be upgraded to a Daemonic Commander.

*Daemon Primarch:* Fulgrim counts as a Daemon Prince and has the Mark of Slaanesh. As Primarch of the Emperors Children, the 0-1 limits for Elite choices and Chaos Space Marine Vehicles do not apply to any army led by Fulgrim, although normal army composition rules apply. He may also choose Chaos Space Marines as Troop Choices, although they may not count as compulsory selections. All models must have the Mark of Slaanesh or be ineligible for any Marks. Vehicles must be aligned with Slaanesh, although they do not have to be Demonically Possessed. Any army led by Fulgrim is considered to be a Emperors Children army, with favored unit benefits as described in the Book of Slaanesh. Fulgrim and his retinue count as one HQ choice. If accompanied by a retinue, no additional Greater Daemons may be taken in Fulgrims’ army although the Daemon Prince choice is restored (Fulgrim and his retinue effectively take the place of the 0+ Greater Daemon entry).


*SPECIAL RULES*

*Fulgrim’s Chosen:* As a Daemon Primarch, Fulgrim is entitled to a retinue of Slaanesh’s finest warriors. He may be accompanied into combat by either a unit of Chosen Chaos Space Marines per the normal rules or a unit of any Slaaneshi lesser daemon. One model in Fulgrim’s retinue of Chosen Chaos Space Marines may be a Chaos Lord and one model per full 500 points may be upgraded to a Chaos Lieutenant (all at normal point costs with normal equipment limitations). One Slaaneshi lesser daemon in a daemonic retinue may be a Daemonic Champion for +25 points. See Serpentine Body for information on Infiltration with the retinue.

*Lash of Agony: *A long barbed lash seeped in the blood of six hundred and sixty six of Slaanesh’s faithful; Fulgrim’s whip enables him to fight with full attacks against any model within 5”, even if he is not in base contact with any models. Therefore Fulgrim may initiate an assault against an enemy unit even if there are no models in base contact with him, and if he is not within any other model’s Kill Zone. Fulgrim’s Kill Zone is essentially extended to 5” from his base. If he uses this ability (i.e. fight when he isn’t in base contact with any models), he may not use the bonus attacks or poison ability from the Many Swords.

*Many Swords of Fulgrim: *Slaanesh has gifted Fulgrim with several additional arms, each of which carries a beautiful and deadly sword. He attacks with all of these weapons in an intricate martial display, as dazzling as it is potent. The Many Swords are poisoned (never requiring worse than a 3+ to wound) and count as three additional close combat weapons (bonuses included in profile). Up to one to-wound roll of 6 per turn ignores Invulnerable Saves.

*Soporific Musk:* Colors, sounds, and scents dance about Fulgrim in a sensual calliope, overwhelming anyone or anything that catches his attention. Fulgrim counts as having an Aura of Acquiescence, which he may decide whether or not to use during any close combat phase. Also, at the beginning of his turn, Fulgrim may target any enemy unit or Independent Character within 12”. The enemy player rolls a D6 and adds his leadership to the score. Fulgrim does the same. If Fulgrim’s total exceeds the enemy’s total, that unit or Independent Character falls fully under the Daemon Primarch’s control for the remainder of that turn. They may be moved, they may shoot, and they may assault as normal, but they cannot be caused to damage themselves in impassable terrain or be made to move off of the board. Attacks may be directed against the victim by either side, and Fulgrim may decide whether to attack back or not. All targeting rules apply as normal, and all saves must be attempted. (He cannot choose to fail an Invulnerable save, for example.) Such is Fulgrim’s persuasiveness that models normally immune to Leadership tests are susceptible, including Tyranids and swarms. Any model with a Leadership characteristic is fair game, including other Primarchs. This ability may be used if the Primarch is in close combat, and only lasts for the Daemon World player’s turn.

*Allure of Fulgrim:* Fulgrim uses the Daemonic Gift Allure of Slaanesh with a range of 36” instead of 12”.

*Serpentine Body:* The lower portion of Fulgrim’s body has been transformed into that of a large serpent or Steed of Slaanesh, granting him Daemonic Speed. He has also been gifted with huge, silken wings counting as Primarch Wings as well. As such he may move as if he has a Jump Pack in the movement phase, and may assault 12” in the assault phase. If he chooses to move more than 6” in both the movement and assault phases, roll a D6. On a result of a 1, Fulgrim will take a wound as if passing through Dangerous Terrain. In any turn in which he moves more than 6” during the movement phase, he may not Fleet with his Daemonic Speed. Due to his duplicitous nature, Fulgrim may Infiltrate if that special rule is in use in the scenario. If a pure daemonic retinue accompanies him, or if every member of his retinue has the Infiltrate Veteran Ability (subject to the normal restrictions), then they may as well.

*Primarch:* The presence of a Daemon Primarch on the battlefield is an inspiring sight to all of Slannesh’s warriors. Fulgrim counts as if he has The Rapturous Standard. He is also a Living Icon for the chaos god Slaanesh


*Magnus The Red*

_Even before the Horus Heresy the Thousand Sons became involved with the arcane lore and the practice of sorcery. Despite warnings from the Emperor their Primarch, known as Magnus the Red or Cyclopean Magnus for his flaming red hair and single eye, continued to delve deeper into the mysteries of the warp. Magnus remained loyal, however, even attempting to warn the Emperor about Horus through his arcane powers. But the Emperor, mistrustful of anything tinged by the warp and Chaos, sent Leman Russ and the Space Wolves to destroy the Thousand Sons’ homeworld. Once driven into war, Magnus had little choice but to ally himself with Tzeentch, the greatest magician of the Chaos Gods, to avoid total destruction. Magnus escaped the aftermath of the Horus Heresy by using his sorcerous powers to open a Warp interface through which the ships of the Thousand Sons could flee to the Eye of Terror. There, Tzeentch granted Magnus the Planet of Sorcerers to rule as his own.

Over the centuries Cyclopean Magnus has become a sorcerer of the most consummate power. His single eye blazes with mystic energy and his limbs constantly burn with blue-white witchfire._

*MAGNUS THE RED, DAEMON PRIMARCH OF THE THOUSAND SONS*

Points 720
WS 8
BS 6
S 9
T 8
W 6
I 6
A 5
Ld 10
Save 2+/4+

Magnus the Red is the Primarch of the Chaos Space Marine Legion known as the Thousand Sons. He only ventures away from his Daemon World once every few centuries. He should only be included in a Daemon World Army under the most extreme circumstances, in games with army totals in excess of 3000 points. Magnus is a HQ choice, and must be taken exactly as detailed below. He may not be given any additional equipment from the Armory.

*Wargear:* Magnus has been embraced by the master of magic, and rewarded to the level of one befitting his status as Daemon Primarch. He carries the Red Scepter. He sees with the All Seeing Eye and is a Warp Conduit. In a Daemon World army Magnus has Daemonic Mastery.

*Sorcerer: *Magnus is the ultimate sorcerer. Even before his godhood, the universe knew no parallel. He possesses the psychic powers Bolt of Change, Twisting Path, Doom Bolt, Mass Mutation (usable on any friendly models), Wind of Chaos, and Power Storm. In addition, Magnus has present knowledge of every Minor Psychic Power. Every Tzeentch, Nurgle, and Slaanesh Minor Psychic Power, as well as all of the Minor Psychic Power from the 2003 Warhammer 40,000 Chapter Approved book, pages 60-63. Magnus automatically passes all psychic tests that he is required to make. Minor Psychic Powers cast by Magnus the Red count as Major Psychic Powers when determining immunity or cancellation (Grey Knight Aegis, Adepta Sororitias Shield of Faith, etc.).

*Daemon Primarch:* Magnus counts as a Daemon Prince and has the Mark of Tzeentch. As Primarch of the Thousand Sons, the 0-1 limits for Elite choices and Chaos Space Marine Vehicles do not apply to any army led by Magnus, although normal army composition rules apply. He may also choose Chaos Space Marines as Troop Choices, although they may not count as compulsory selections. All models must have the Mark of Tzeentch or be ineligible for any Marks. Vehicles must be aligned with Tzeentch, although they do not have to be Demonically Possessed. Any army led by Magnus is considered to be a Thousand Sons army, with favored unit benefits as described in the Book of Tzeentch. Magnus and his retinue count as one HQ choice. If accompanied by a retinue, no additional Greater Daemons may be taken in Magnus’ army although the Daemon Prince choice is restored (Magnus and his retinue effectively take the place of the 0+ Greater Daemon entry).

*SPECIAL RULES*

*Chosen of the Red:* Magnus felt betrayed by the cabal of Ahriman and the Rubic that cost him his mortal followers. He therefore isolates himself from the less faithful of his disciples. When in battle, Magnus brings a retinue of the most powerful sorcerers of Tzeentch: the Greater Daemons. He may be accompanied into combat by a unit of Lords of Change. One Lord of Change may be taken for every full 1500 points in the Daemon World army. One Lord of Change in the retinue may be upgraded to be a Daemonic Commander. The entire retinue may be kept in Reserve per the Realm of Chaos special rule. The retinue forms a single unit, and therefore none of the models may be singled out by enemy shooting.

*The Red Scepter:* The rod that Magnus carries is capped off with a brilliant red gem, the exact color as the hair on the Primarch’s head. The scepter functions as a Warp Blade and a Talisman of Tzeentch. It allows Magnus to use more than one psychic power per turn. He may use the first one as normal. On a 4+, he may use a second one. After that, he may continue to attempt to use additional psychic powers, succeeding on a D6 roll of 6. If he ever fails this roll, the Primarch may cast no other psychic abilities for the rest of the turn.

*Warp Conduit:* One of Tzeentch’s gifts to the sorcerer Magnus was an intimate connection to the power of the Warp. As such, it is easy for the Primarch to redirect any hostile Warp energy harmlessly into the infinite power pool from whence it came.

• Magnus’s Warp Conduit acts as if he has a Psychic Hood. Additionally, if a Psychic power is directed at Magnus or any unit that he has joined, the Primarch is more likely to defeat it. After it is determined whether or not the power was successfully cast, roll a D6. On a roll of 2 or more the power has no effect.

• Once per turn, at the start of Magnus’ movement phase, Magnus may choose to terminate any one Psychic power within 24” that is currently active. Minor Psychic Powers are automatically canceled and Major Psychic Powers are canceled on a roll of 4+ on a D6.

• Once per game, at the start of Magnus’ movement phase, instead of canceling one power, the Daemon Primarch may choose to cause a Warp Drain, removing all Warp or Psychic energy from the surrounding area. All Minor and Major Psychic powers within 24” are automatically removed from play, and no other Psychic or Psychic-like powers may be activated within 24” until the start of Magnus’ next movement phase. Any model with the Soulless special rule takes an automatic S6 hit. Units attempting to enter the field through Deep Strike or Summoning within the 24” range may not be brought onto the field if that was the only viable area (Icons, for instance). If attempted to deploy out of the range and they scatter into it, the unit is destroyed. All Ordinance targeted through or into the 24” radius area scatter twice the normal distance. Any unit that moves a random amount (2D6”, Difficult Terrain, etc.) moves at half speed. Wraithguard, all models with the Slow and Purposeful special rule, and every vehicle with the Daemonic Possession, Parasitic Possession, or Living Vehicle upgrades trapped within range of the Warp Drain may not move or fight back in close combat. Any model with psychic abilities must take a psychic test or suffer the Perils of the Warp. Magnus himself may not move for the entire duration of the turn, and may not strike back if attacked in close combat.

• At the beginning of Magnus’ movement phase in the turn following a Warp Drain, the Cyclopean Magnus and any friendly models within the 24” range may be removed from play. They count as destroyed, but opponents only receive half victory points. If any friendly models are removed, Magnus must accompany them, but not all friendly models must be removed or, indeed, any.

• For the purposes of the Warp Conduit rule, the category of Minor Psychic Powers is expanded to include Eldar Warlock powers. Major Psychic Powers will include all Tyranid Hive Mind powers, Ork Weirdboy & Waagh! Powers, Grey Knight Shrouding & Aegis, Force Weapons (still counts as a Power Weapon), Necron Pariah & Culexus Assassin Soulless, Psychic Abomination, Psyk-out Grenades, & Animus Speculum, any special abilities granted by a Daemon Weapon (still counts as a Power Weapon if it originally did), and all Invulnerable Saves.

*All Seeing Eye: *The key to Magnus’ power is his one, cyclopean eye. It is most definitely an Eye of Tzeentch, and may also cause the enemy to re-roll one successful die roll (armour save, to-hit, or to-wound roll) of Magnus’ choosing per turn. The results of the second roll must be accepted in every case.

*Power Storm: *This psychic power is used in the shooting phase instead of shooting a weapon, and it may not be attempted in a turn where Magnus uses any other Major Psychic Power. Magnus the Red calls down a rain of pure warp energy upon his foes, melting armour and mutating flesh. The Power Storm has the following profile: Range: 24” S6 AP1 Heavy 1 Large Blast.

*Primarch: *The presence of a Daemon Primarch on the battlefield is an inspiring sight to all of Tzeentch’s warriors. He is a Living Icon for the chaos god Tzeentch.


*Perturabo*

_Perturabo was a mighty warrior with a keen tactical mind when the Emperor discovered him on Olympia and gave him charge of the Iron Warriors Space Marine legion. He led his troops on many successful campaigns finding victory with strategy and tactics if possible or with ruthless ferocity when deemed necessary. After squelching a rebellion on his home planet of Olympia through the use of excessive force and mindless bloodshed, the Iron Warriors knew they could never return to the Emperor’s light and rebelled alongside the Alpha Legion and Night Lords at the Istaan V massacre.

It was Perturabo that organized the siege of the Emperor’s palace on Terra. Only Horus’ impatience at the rate of progress caused the Warmaster to challenge the Emperor, as Perturabo insisted that the siege was well in-hand. Denied of his victory by Horus’ death, Perturabo took his Iron Warriors to Sebastus IV where they designed the perfect trap to foil their pursuers and to demoralize Rogal Dorn’s Imperial Fists. Although unable to engineer the death of the loyal Primarch at the Eternal Fortress, Perturabo was elevated to Daemonhood through the sacrifice of the gene seed from over four hundred murdered Space Marines.

Perturabo has taken the fortress-world Medrengard within the Eye of Terror and rules over it absolutely, paying attention to the slightest detail, ever watchful for Imperial spies or traitors within his ranks. He sits on a massive throne, as much machine as he is daemon, pouring over tactical displays and reports. His red eyes burn from deep within his archetypical helmet as billions of Obliterator nanites skitter over his armour, hardening it and preparing his body for the next inevitable campaign._

*PERTURABO, DAEMON PRIMARCH OF THE IRON WARRIORS*

Points 740
WS 7
BS 6
S 6/10
T 6
W 7
I 5
A 5
Ld 10
Save 2+/4+

Perturabo is the Primarch of the Chaos Space Marine Legion known as the Iron Warriors. He only ventures away from his Daemon World once every few centuries. He should only be included in a Chaos Space Marine: Iron Warriors Army under the most extreme circumstances, in games with army totals in excess of 3000 points. Perturabo is a HQ choice, and must be taken exactly as detailed below. He may not be given any additional equipment from the Armory.

*Wargear/Equipment: *Perturabo has been rewarded by a host of chaos powers for his many nefarious deeds over the centuries. He carries Forgebreaker, and The Iron Cannon. His body bears the Obliteration and he brings the Warsmith’s Teleporter. He has the Siege Specialist, Tank Hunter, and Night Vision veteran skills, and the Daemonic Mastery ability. He uses the Like a Steel Trap, Prolonged Slaughter, and Legendary Paranoia special rules.

*Daemon Primarch:* Perturabo counts as a Daemon Prince, has the Mark of Chaos Undivided, and may only be taken in an Iron Warriors army. Perturabo and his retinue count as one HQ choice, although the second HQ choice may be a Chaos Lord.

*SPECIAL RULES*

*Forgebreaker: *Presented to the Primarch by the Warmaster Horus, Perturabo's hammer is a master-crafted Thunderhammer. After his elevation to Daemon Prince, Forgebreaker became a symbol of Pertuabo’s resolve, and makes all friendly models within 24” and Line of Sight of the Daemon Primarch Fearless.

*Obliteration:* The Primarch of the Iron Warriors has allowed himself to become infected with the Obliterator Virus in an effort to control the mutation of the disease and to serve as a carrier throughout his legion. His entire torso and a large portion of his left arm have been taken over by the warp-powered nanites, enabling him to manifest a vast variety of weapons and instruments.

• Perturabo has the "Body Weapons" and "Obliterator Weapons" special rules from Codex: Chaos Space Marines, with the exception that the Power Fist may act as a second close combat weapon.

• Perturabo's Obliteration also grants him a form of regeneration, allowing him to recover a lost wound at the end of his turn (provided he is still alive) on a D6 roll of 5+. Roll once per lost wound.

• The virus has burdened Perturabo with the Slow and Purposeful special rule.

• As a carrier, Perturabo can spread an air born version of the virus at nearby friendly units. Instead of shooting a weapon, the Daemon Primarch can cast Mass Mutation on any friendly unit within 18”. He automatically passes his psychic test. Remember that a model cannot have the same daemonic ability more than once. The Mass Mutation does not work on Obliterators, Iron or otherwise.

*The Iron Cannon: *The great siegemaster lost his left hand during a prolonged battle with an Eldar daemon-Avatar during the assault of the Crystal Towers of Daestreon. He returned to the battle lines a few short hours later having replaced his hand with a massive barreled weapon of his own forging and proceeded to bombard the beautiful alien city until it was dust beneath his feet. The daemon-Avatar was treated to a volley of fire from the Primarch and his chosen, and was destroyed before it could even close ranks. The Iron Cannon is a Battle Cannon with an integrated master-crafted Servo Arm which can re-roll repair rolls as well as its close combat attack. The Iron Cannon cannot be fired in any turn in which Perturabo or his unit moves.

*Chosen of Perturabo:* Perturabo may be accompanied into battle by his finest Iron Warriors. Although most were originally members of the First Company Terminators, they have all succumbed to their master's Obliterator Virus. The Daemon Primarch's retinue is made up of up to one Iron Obliterator per 1000 points of army value. (For a total of 150 points an Obliterator gains +1 wound, is a Monstrous Creature, and has its invulnerable save improved to a 4+, becoming an Iron Obliterator.) He and his retinue form a single unit, and no model may be singled-out for shooting purposes.

*Like a Steel Trap: *A master of strategy, Perturabo knows how to organize supply lines and reinforcements better than anyone. An army containing Perturabo may re-roll a single Reserves roll once per turn. If Perturabo himself is in Reserves, he may decide the turn in which he arrives, and doesn't need to announce until after all other Reserve rolls have been made.

*Prolonged Slaughter:* Perturabo has conditioned his marines to harden themselves against any long combat, growing more resolute the longer the melee continues. In any round of combat after the first, any friendly Iron Warriors unit may make a leadership test before the Morale test at the end of the assault phase. For every point they beat the leadership test by, they may add one to the total number of models on their side for the computation of outnumbering in assault. If the leadership test is failed, there is no effect. Once per game, Perturabo may decide to double this bonus for all friendly units on the battlefield, although he must declare his intention before any leadership test is made.

*Warsmith’s Teleporter: *The Warsmith has removed a teleportation mechanism from his battle barge and had it fastened to his demonically modified tactical dreadnought armour. On the battlefield, it allows him unsurpassed flexibility in movement.

• It enables him and his squad of Iron Obliterators to Deep Strike in any mission, regardless if the special rule is in use or not. Also, at the beginning of his turn, Perturabo may choose to use the teleporter to go back into Reserves. Remove the Primarch and his retinue from the table. They may Deep Strike onto the battlefield in any subsequent turn (effectively returning to Reserves and letting Perturabo dictate the turn in which they arrive).

• If losing a full turn to being in the warp is not the best tactical move, he can trigger a short ranged jump to increase his normal movement rate. When rolling for Slow and Purposeful movement, declare that he is using the teleporter and add both dice together instead of taking the highest. The total is the maximum number of inches that the Warsmith and his retinue may move in that phase. It may be used for regular movement and for assault moves (roll for each phase). As it is truly a short-ranged teleportation, the movement ignores Difficult Terrain but instead causes Dangerous Terrain tests when necessary.

• The device is malevolent, however, and the daemonic engines that power it exact a toll. If the result of the movement dice or Deep Strike scatter distance roll was a double, one Iron Obliterator is removed as a casualty. This will never injure the Daemon Primarch.

• The Warsmith’s Teleporter functions as a teleport homer.

• If not with his retinue, Perturabo may Hit and Run in close combat.

*Legendary Paranoia:* Famously distrustful and full of resentment, the Daemon Primarch does not lend his advice or assistance easily. In any game with multiple detachments, the term “friendly model” only applies to models in Perturabo’s own detachment, as any others (even if they are Iron Warriors) can’t be completely trusted. 


*Lorgar*

_Found on Colchis by the Emperor and the Primarch Magnus the Red, Lorgar had already become the spiritual and political leader of the planet as much through his powerful oratory as through force of arms. He recognized the Emperor from his prophetic visions and immediately swore loyalty to the Imperium.

Under his command the Word Bearers Space Marine Legion became a force throughout the galaxy, instructing all conquered worlds in the worshipping of the Emperor through the building of temples and tributes. Lorgar was criticized by the Emperor and his fellow Primarchs for taking too long in the pacification of conquered planets, so he and his lieutenants turned instead to the chaos powers, beings grateful to have such worshippers. After the traitor Horus revealed his allegiance to the dark powers as well, the Word Bearers quickly joined the Warmaster’s side.

The Primarch Lorgar has been transformed into a hulking daemonic beast; a grey-skinned satyr, clad in an aura of everlasting fire and whose black armour hangs off of his body like dragon scales. Horns protrude from his bald head and pointed jaw, and his bent wings are kept folded near his body like a hooded cloak. The only human aspects that remain in the body of the Primarch are his piercing blue eyes and his masterful voice._

*LORGAR, DAEMON PRIMARCH OF THE WORD BEARERS*

Points 725
WS 6
BS 6
S 7
T 7
W 5
I 6
A 5
Ld 10
Save 2+/3+

Lorgar is the Primarch of the Chaos Space Marine Legion known as the Word Bearers. He only ventures away from his Daemon World once every few centuries. He should only be included in a Daemon World Army under the most extreme circumstances, in games with army totals in excess of 3000 points. Lorgar is a HQ choice, and must be taken exactly as detailed below. He may not be given any additional equipment from the Armory.

*Wargear/Equipment:* The gifts bestowed upon the Primarch at his ascension to Daemonhood are many and powerful. He is encircled with a Burning Aura, wields the Flaming Sword in one hand while holding the Grimoire Divine in the other. He has Bound Daemons tied to his material presence and may unleash Cleansing Fire or a Stirring Oratory upon his enemies. Lorgar has Daemonic Mastery and Counter Attack special abilities.

*Daemon Primarch:* Lorgar counts as a Daemon Prince and has the Mark of Chaos Undivided. As Primarch of the Word Bearers, the 0-1 limits for Elite choices and Chaos Space Marine Vehicles do not apply, although normal army composition rules still do. All models must have the Mark of Chaos Undivided or be ineligible for any Marks. Vehicles do not have to be Demonically Possessed. Any army led by Lorgar is considered to be a Word Bearers army, with army composition benefits as described in the Books of Chaos. Up to half of the troop choices in Lorgar’s Daemon World army may be Traitor units from chosen from The Lost and the Damned army list. Lorgar and his retinue count as one HQ choice. If accompanied by a retinue, no additional Chaos Lords may be taken in Lorgar’s army.

*SPECIAL RULES*

*Chosen of Lorgar:* Lorgar may be accompanied into battle by up to one Chaos Lord per 1500 points of Daemon World army size. He and his retinue form a single unit, and no model may be singled-out for shooting purposes, even if they are not all Monstrous Creatures. No other HQ choices may be a Chaos Lord. If all members of the retinue have Daemonic Flight, they may Deep Strike as per the Primarch Wings special rule. All members of the retinue must have the Counter Attack ability in order for it to be usable. The Chaos Lords may choose equipment as if they are in a Chaos Space Marines: Word Bearers army although, obviously, Lorgar is the one mandatory Demagogue. (Lorgar does not have the Demagogue ability, the functions of which are more than made up by the Grimoire Divine and Stirring Oratory special rules.)

*Bound Daemons:* The Daemon Primarch counts as a Daemon Icon with a special unit of daemons bound to him. This unit is a Troop choice and is made up of 5 to 15 of any combination of lesser daemon types found in the Daemon Pack entry of the Daemon World army list. Due to his special relationship to all warp entities may include three Bloodletters, four Daemonettes, two Horrors, three Plaguebearers, and two random Undivided lesser daemons. One lesser daemon of any type may be upgraded to a Daemonic Champion, not counting as the one allowed in the rest of the army as per the Daemon World rules. See the Daemon Pack entry in the Daemon World army list for details.

*Burning Aura:* Lorgar is perpetually surrounded by a raging inferno, an aura of flames constantly burning his skin and warping his armour. While the Primarch can vary the intensity to some degree, it never goes away completely, and he often uses it as an allegory to the tradition of burning heretics. Either reward or punishment, the burning aura provides some significant benefits. It increases his Greater Daemonic Aura invulnerable save to a 3+ and makes him only wounded by Melta weapons on a 6+ at best. Flamers, Heavy Flamers, and Inferno Cannons cannot wound him at all. Any weapon with the “Get Hot!” special rule used within 18” of the Daemon Primarch automatically gets hot without regard to the to-hit die rolls.

*The Grimoire Divine:* This massive tome contains the “proper” rites of worship of all major and minor chaos powers, taken directly from the beasts’ wills and transcribed by Lorgar himself. The paper is a combination of reclaimed Inquisitional proclamations, Imperial scriptures, and pages from any document consecrated by the worshippers of the Emperor and the binding is made from Lorgar’s own flesh. It probably would not exist outside of the burning aura, as it is as much of a warp entity as any daemon in its own right. All friendly non-daemonic units within 24” of Lorgar are able to use the Iron Will special rule (including Lorgar himself). Once per game Lorgar may direct a single friendly unit to fail a close combat morale test and then to automatically be caught and destroyed in a Sweeping Advance even if the enemy would otherwise be unable to destroy the unit. This does not count as a Massacre result, and the victory points for destroying the unit are awarded to Lorgar’s side, as the Primarch casts the destroyed unit as martyrs amongst his followers.

*The Flaming Sword:* The Primarch’s gleaming adamantium sword was encased in righteous flame even before his embrace of the chaos gods, and now the flames serve as punctuation during his speeches. It is a Force Weapon, and any wounding hit kills Space Marine Chaplains, Priests, and any Imperial Psykers instantly. Imperial Psykers are any models in a Space Marine, Imperial Guard, or Inquisitional army that have psychic powers with the exception of Daemonhosts.

*Cleansing Fire:* The Daemon Primarch sends out a burst of flame which he uses to cleanse the unfaithful. Place the flame template such that at least part of it is within range and so it covers as many models in the target unit as possible. Roll to hit using Lorgar’s ballistic skill. If a hit is scored, all models at least partially under the template are automatically hit. If it misses, all models are hit on a 4+. Half range, for use with the Melta rule, is measured from the Daemon Primarch’s base, which may include only part of the template. All hits ignore both cover and Invulnerable Saves. The Cleansing Fire is a psychic power, and uses the following profile: Range: 24”, S6, AP4, Assault 1 Template, Melta, Pinning.

*Stirring Oratory: *Although a physically intimidating monster, Lorgar’s true power lies in his voice and charisma and in his ability to sow doubt in some while bolstering others. During any turn in which Lorgar does not move in the Movement Phase he may launch into a sermon during the Shooting Phase, booming his voice across the battlefield. All units on the battlefield must make a leadership test or fight with an Initiative of 1 and be affected by the Night Fight special rule until the start of Lorgar’s next Shooting Phase. Fearless units test at -2 to their leadership, as the very basis of their beliefs are challenged. The Stirring Oratory is not a psychic power, and may be used in the same turn as the Cleansing Fire and/or Lorgar launching an assault.



There we go - hope you guys find these useful.


----------



## wetware (Dec 8, 2007)

I find it somewhat hilarious that the Fulgrum, the Slaaneshi Primarch is better at hand to hand than the Angron, the Khornate Primarch.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

So these are legit rules?


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

wetware said:


> I find it somewhat hilarious that the Fulgrum, the Slaaneshi Primarch is better at hand to hand than the Angron, the Khornate Primarch.


However Angron is stronger and has the Angrons Roar ability also they are at equal initiative aswell so Khorne would probably smash Fulgrim to bits



bloodhound said:


> So these are legit rules?


I'm not sure but I do know they released by GW


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

nice
makes me want 2 collect chaos even more


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Chaos are a great force to collect especially seeing as they have awsome combatative powers and the odd bit of firepower along with it


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

it was mortarions fluff and typhus model that inspired me to do chaos... ive collected alot of armys in 40K like SM tau orks nids necrons i evan used to do a bit of dark eldar when i first started lol but chaos has been my favourite by far,

i started of with slaanesh then changed to nurgle when typhus was released, nurgle is my fave out of the legions and cults


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I certainly think Nurgle now has some of the best abilities what with Bikers able to have Toughness 6 and Plague Marines with Feel No pain.


----------



## wetware (Dec 8, 2007)

Gore Hunter said:


> However Angron is stronger and has the Angrons Roar ability also they are at equal initiative aswell so Khorne would probably smash Fulgrim to bits


Fulgrim has 9 attacks + d6 on a charge, will hit on a 4+ and always wounds on a 3+. Also he can blow through invulnerable saves. 9 attack/2 = 4.5 hits * 2/3 to wound = 3 * 1/2 for invulnerable saves = 1.5 wounds to Angron who has 7 wounds. (5 turns)

Angron has 6 attacks * 2/3 to hit = 4 hits * 2/3 to wound = 2 1/3 wounds * 1/2 for invulnerable = 1 1/6 wounds to Fulgrim who has 5 wounds. (5 turns as well.)

I'm too lazy to figure out the math for Fulgrim's negation of invulnerable saves, but between that and the much greater chance he'll get the charge since he's just ridiculous fast... I think Fulgrim wins.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

mortarion wins 

has any one seen any converted models to these primarchs

and i cant evan find any rules for man reaper OR plague sword in the new chaos dex i got today :S am i missing it or is it just not in their.

gore hunter have you any info on some SM primarchs mate because thats the army im gonna start after chrismas

maybe guilliman or leman russ, any will do


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

wetware said:


> Fulgrim has 9 attacks + d6 on a charge, will hit on a 4+ and always wounds on a 3+. Also he can blow through invulnerable saves. 9 attack/2 = 4.5 hits * 2/3 to wound = 3 * 1/2 for invulnerable saves = 1.5 wounds to Angron who has 7 wounds. (5 turns)
> 
> Angron has 6 attacks * 2/3 to hit = 4 hits * 2/3 to wound = 2 1/3 wounds * 1/2 for invulnerable = 1 1/6 wounds to Fulgrim who has 5 wounds. (5 turns as well.)
> 
> I'm too lazy to figure out the math for Fulgrim's negation of invulnerable saves, but between that and the much greater chance he'll get the charge since he's just ridiculous fast... I think Fulgrim wins.


Angron wounds on 2+ Fulgrim wounds on 4+ not forgetting that Angron would gain +D3 attacks for charging and +1 attack for the Banner of rage +1 attack for 2 close combat weapons he can actually have up to 11 attacks.

Typhus has a Manreaper but don't forget that he won't suffer the wounds from the Daemon weapon ability and you can have another in your army. The Plague sword I can only asume is that Daemon weapon you can give to a Lord of Nurgle. 
I think that these rules are from the old Chaos Codex though. 
but I suppose you can custmise them to match the new codex.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Here are some Marine Primarch rules but they are'nt as detailed as the Chaos Primarchs rules. 

Primarchs 
Although few beings could be more different in personality, the Primarchs have several traits in common: 
•	Terms of use: Primarchs should only be included in an army under the most extreme circumstances, in games with army totals in excess of 3000 points. They count as a HQ choice, and must be taken exactly as detailed below. They may not be given any additional equipment from the Armory. 

•	Aspect: All Primarchs have iron-hard skin (counts as Artificer Armour) and always have at least a 4+ Invulnerable Save.

•	Independent Character: A Primarch follows all of the rules concerning Independent Characters in the 40k rulebook except for being shot at. Unless accompanied by a daemon retinue of Monstrous Creatures, it is always possible to target him even if he has joined a unit or is within 6” of another viable target. Line of sight and other targeting restrictions still apply. 

•	Monstrous: Primarchs are Monstrous Creatures. They ignore armour saves in close combat and. their attacks follow the Ordnance rules when Penetrating vehicles at +2D6 strength. They have the Feel No Pain special rule as long as the attack has a strength of 6 or less (all other restrictions apply). 

•	Fearsome: Primarchs have instill Fear upon their opponents a -2 modifier to Leadership. Fighting a Primarch in close combat is so intimidating that cover doesn’t help as much as it should. All Primarchs count as if they have Frag Grenades. Also	
•	Fearless: The ultimate gift of The Emperor is to make them feel Immortal. Death holds no meaning to him, as at is only temporary. Primarchs are considered Fearless, they will never fall back, cannot be pinned, and are assumed to pass any leadership-based test that they are forced to make. 

•	Primarch Wings: The wings gifted by their patrons allow the Primarchs to move with Flight. Due to their bulk, they never have to make a test when landing in difficult terrain. They may enter the board using the Deep Strike special rule if it is in effect and, if unattended by a retinue, may make Hit and Run attacks, as a Primarch may pick-and-choose his opponents in close combat. 

•	Divine Protection: Primarchs are protected by an unknown power which spirits them away at the last moment if danger threatens. This is represented by allowing The Primarchs a special 3+ save on a D6 against any attack or other damage that would reduce there wounds to 0. This is a special save that is made when a Primarch is killed and may be taken after his the save may be taken after all other saves have been taken. If the Primarch makes the saving throw then he suddenly disappears from the battlefield. Remove the model as if it had been killed, but do not award any Victory points to the opposing player. This Does not affect Luther however as he has turned to chaos where the Divine protection cannot reach him.

•	Regenerate: Primarchs have the ability to the most painful of injuries as a result they have the regenerate ability on D6 a role of a 6 they may regenerate one wound they have suffered. This may only be used once per turn.


Sanguineous 450pt
Ws6, Bs5, S5(7), T5, W6, A5, I6, Ld10, Sv*2+/3+ 
Equipment:
- Master crafted Nemesis force weapon 
- Wings 
Special rules: 
- can’t be instant killed
- fearless
- regenerate 
- every time Sanguineous causes a wound, He regains 1 wound.
- furious charge.




Lion’El Johnson 400pt
Ws7, Bs6, S6(8), T7, W6, A7, I6, Ld10, Sv*/2+/4+
Equipment:
- Lion Sword (Master crafted Nemesis force weapon) 
- The lions helm: +1 Toughness ,all models in a unit that Lion’El joins receive a 4+ invul save.
- Lions pistol: a master crafted plasma pistol.

Jaghatai Khan: 450pt
Ws7, Bs6, S7, T5, W6, A5, I6, Ld10, 2+/3+
Equipment:
- Bike 
- Hit and run 
- Furious Charge

Leman Russ 500pt
Ws6, Bs5, S5(7), T6, W6, A6, I6, Ld10, Sv*2+/3+ 
Equipment:
- Master crafted Nemesis force weapon 
- Wolf helm(holy relic)+1 Toughness
Special rules: 
- can’t be instant killed
- fearless
- regenerate 
- 4 fenresian wolves
Preferred enemy(all)

Rogal Dorn: 450pt
Ws6, Bs5, S5(10), T7, W6, A6, I6, Ld10, Sv*2+/3+ 
Equipment:
- Master crafted melt gun
- Master crafted thunder hammer
- Shield of Dorn: adds +2 to his Toughness in close combat
Special rules: 
- can’t be instant killed
- fearless
- regenerate 
- Tank hunter 

Ferrus Manus 500pt
Ws7, Bs6, S5(10)(7), T5, W6, A5, I6, Ld10, Sv*2+/3+ 
Equipment:
- Master crafted thunder hammer 
- Servo harness dual wield master crafted melta guns 
- Master crafted nemesis force weapon
Special rules: 
- can’t be instant killed
- fearless
- regenerate 
- Advanced bionics: gets back up on 4+



Roboute Guilliman: 500pt
Ws7, Bs6, S5(7), T5, W6, A6, I6, Ld10, Sv*2+/3+ 
Equipment:
- Master crafted Nemesis force weapon 
Special rules: 
- can’t be instant killed
- fearless
- regenerate 
- Inspire: all models within 12” are fearless


Vulkan: 450pt
Ws7, Bs6, S5(7), T5, W6, A5, I6, Ld10, Sv*2+/3+
Equipment:
- Master crafted Nemesis force weapon
- Dual barreled master crafted Multi-melt: fires twice each turn. Counts as an assault weapon.
Special rules: 
- can’t be instant killed
- fearless
- regenerate 

Corax: 450pt
Ws6, Bs5, S5(7), T5, W6, A5, I6, Ld10, Sv*2+/3+
Equipment:
- Master crafted Nemesis force weapon
- Jump pack
Special rules: 
- can’t be instant killed
- fearless
- regenerate 
- Hit and run


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

daemon primarchs sound as though they have the better stats although rogal dorn strength 10 :O


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Dunno why he does'nt even mention how just says it in his profile


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

wetware said:


> I find it somewhat hilarious that the Fulgrum, the Slaaneshi Primarch is better at hand to hand than the Angron, the Khornate Primarch.


Oh and he also weilds 4 swords.


----------



## Khorus (Jan 7, 2008)

Umm Leman Russ wields a Nemisis Force Weapon?!? Umm I think this needs more research according to the Black Library Space Wolf books, Ragnar Blackmane used Russ's Spear against chaos and lost it.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah they are crap rules so I've taken it upon myself to make some decent Primarch rules
here's a link for you.
pls, pls, pls give some feedback I hate unanswered threads.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=5025


----------

